# A Question On Anchor Points / Butterfly



## Applecore (Feb 3, 2013)

Morning everyone!

Just a bit earlier, as I was taking aim at a particularly large clump of icicles near my home, I began to wonder a bit about the butterfly method of shooting.

First, I'll begin with a little background. In addition to shooting slingshots, I have shot a traditional recurve bow for several years now. The reason I'm telling you this is that in the same way I draw and anchor my bowstring against my jaw, I draw and anchor my band set. Being that I'm used to archery, I always shoot both instinctively.

I've seen the butterfly style of shooting before, as I've watched Charles' videos among others. All excellent shooting of course! The bands I currently use are cut at 8", with an actual working length of 7", after they are attached to the pouch and the forks, giving me an elongation of 300% at my 28" draw.

So, my question contains several parts:

1. Is butterfly more efficient than an anchor point shot for some reason or another, if band elongation is the same?

2. Is it possible to shoot instinctively while shooting butterfly?

3. Should I consider changing my style, if question 1 is yes?

Thank you all for your time!


----------



## libel (Jul 1, 2013)

I'm not sure I understand your first question correctly. Efficient in what sense?


----------



## Applecore (Feb 3, 2013)

I suppose a simpler way of asking the same question would be:

For what reason would someone choose butterfly shooting over any other, as it seems to me that aiming would be very difficult, and that instictive shooting impossible; all assuming band elongation % remained constant. Is there any advantage to it?


----------



## Malleus (Jul 25, 2013)

Longer draw means more power.

I don't like it myself, I find aiming difficult, but i might just need to practice.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

The longer the acceleration path, the higher the velocity of your ammo. It is possible to use a butterfly draw to get higher velocities with less draw weight than with a cheek anchor and shorter draw length.

As for accuracy ... well, that depends on what you get used to. I use about a half butterfly, sort of a "floating" anchor to just behind my shoulder ... lightly touch my cheek to the bands and sight down the bands, and I have pretty decent accuracy ... I shoot like sighting a rifle. Watch some of Arturo's videos ... he shoots close to full butterfly and is very accurate with it.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oat5mVAz0lg#t=64

 

As for changing your own shooting style ... it is always fun to try something new, but do not force yourself to change. Any time you change something fundamental, your accuracy will degrade until you get used to it. So try something a bit different if you like ... just experiment. You might find something that works well for you ... but on the other hand, you might not.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Applecore (Feb 3, 2013)

Charles, thank you for taking the time to explain this. It was very informative. I'll have to give it a try


----------

